# foxbang question



## Deadshotjonny (Jan 20, 2013)

i am looking at a foxpro wildfire. and i really like what people have been saying about the foxbang but i still havea few questions. I would like to know how far away from the gun muzzle it can be and still work. do i have to be sitting close by or can the call be 50 to 75 yards away and still work? Also is there setting on how sensitive it is. cuz i hunt with a .223 but if my friend comes with i have him using my .22 mag or my 12 gauge. Thanks in advance for your answers.

P.s. is the wildfire loud enough for wisconsin where there is small hills and lots of woods, or would you recommend going to a louder unit?


----------



## twesterfield (Nov 29, 2012)

Call foxpro. Could be possible the sensor is in the remote, so there wouldn't be any issues! But i have no idea...call um up! Its Friday afternoon, they should be there

Sent from work most likely.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

The sensor is in the remote .


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

yup sensor is in the remote

mine is set on medium,and my .22 rifle will activate it

but the gun needs to be within a few feet of the remote for it to work properly


----------



## alclark2 (Dec 6, 2012)

I think my directions said within 5 feet. I have mine set on medium sensitivity, 15 volume, yote death cry for a .22-250.


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

Mine's set on medium w/ yote death cry, too.... :teeth:


----------



## Deadshotjonny (Jan 20, 2013)

oh that explains it. well thanks all


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

The sensor is in the remote, so if u have it on a lanyard around your neck, it'll be well within sensing range.. (unless u have a gun barrel longer than 5 ft. LOL) Big guns only need low sensitvity... .223's can use medium.. Rimfire can use high...

Personally, I think my .223 or .204 will have no trouble engaging the Foxbang on the low setting & like SneakyGB said, I think medium is fine for rimfire....FoxPro is just giving conservative limits on the range capacities to cover their arse.

I accidently set mine on high one night...Big mistake!!! Every time a hand call (on my lanyard) clinked against the remote--it set off the Foxbang :teeth:


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

I guess false teeth on a cold morning would probably set it off to!!!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I did that last year Scott when I was hunting crows. Forgot to change the Foxbang and it kept switching Ki-Yi's. Doesn't fare well with crows..LOL


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

I haven't got the foxbang installed on my fury yet. I do keep a MFK pup screamer diaphragm in my mouth when I'm calling. Easy to use to make ki-yi's after the shot. I also use it to bark or howl to stop an incoming coyote for the shot. Don't have to worry about setting up sensitivity settings or anything that way.


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

+1 on TJ's phrams..... :teeth:


----------



## armypilot (Jan 26, 2013)

Not to throw a wrench into the equation, but I sold my Wildfire II and bought the Alpha Dogg, it is light years above FoxPro. The quality of the calls themselves is probably a little better on Foxpro. But the operation of the remote and volume is no comparison on the Alpha Dogg. I could barely read my remote a night on the Foxpro.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Welcome to PT armypilot, I too own an Alpha Dogg and have been very happy with it. If you can stand the price, use lithium batteries and see how much longer they last. Also that has seemed to stabilize the distance thing with the remote. I just wish Primos would get off their butts and come up with a better decoy that can be controlled through the remote. Either that or release the signal type the Dogg is using so someone could come up with decoys.
Anyway, good to have you here and thank you for your service! :usflag:


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum armypilot.


----------



## Osullivan (Jan 26, 2013)

I have a fox pro and the fox bang is pick up threw the remote control, it can be very sensitive if u tap ur control on ur stock the flash bang will go off . And it should be plenty loud for u.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Welcome to the PT forum Osullivan..........


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

:welcome: AP


----------



## alclark2 (Dec 6, 2012)

Osullivan said:


> I have a fox pro and the fox bang is pick up threw the remote control, it can be very sensitive if u tap ur control on ur stock the flash bang will go off . And it should be plenty loud for u.


The FLASH BANG will go off?!??! Just blowing you crap LOL It might spook the yotes. :teeth:


----------

